# Specialized allez e5 Allez owners..sizing help



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I am considering the specialized allez e5 osbb but am in between sizes. I normally run a 530 TT with a 100mm stem and usually need at least a 120mm head tube.

Looking at the 52 its 537 so I would have to run a 90mm stem which I am not crazy about. The 48mm has a 518 which is short but I could run a 110 stem, my main concern is the short head tube-I would have to run a godly amount of spacers.

Anyone in the same situation, would like to hear any comments on how the fit is and the ride. My saddle height is 690mm


----------



## sund (Oct 31, 2011)

The 52cm Allez comes stock with a 90mm stem, so it's somewhat standard. I was a bit between both those sizes and went with the 52cm. I do run a 100mm stem though. If the stem size bugs you, you can go with a short reach handlebar like the Zipp Service Course 70 and run a longer stem.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Everything geo related being proportional, a 90mm stem may be short on a 58 cm frame, but not a 52. As was stated, it's OE on many.

Given what you've offered thus far, I don't see you between sizes 49/ 52. 

BTW, there's more to determining reach than ETT and HTL alone. You also have to consider differing STA's and the requisite adjustment to setback based on your needs. If you post a sizing chart of your current bike (or HTA, length and STA) we can at least start to guesstimate your reach requirements.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Attached is the geo for a 49 and 52 Allez, I have attached another geometry from a previous bike I had where I ran a 100mm stem (its the one labeled S).

I am most concerned with stack height on the 49 allez as I would have to run a bunch of spacers and a 110 stem. 

With the 52 Allez, I already run short reach bars which is great for when you ride on hoods, but I do spend a good deal of time on the normal bar which would be a tad extended


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Given that frame reach is the same for both the 49 and 52cm's, I'm surprised you're on the fence with this. 

That said, the numbers alone aren't going to dictate how any bike will fit. It's only after the tweaks that you'll know for sure, but the numbers will get you close enough that you'll be able to determine that a good fit will be attainable.

If it were me and I was coming from the "S" you posted, there's be no doubt in my mind to go with the 52.


----------

